# IWEB / ICLOUD



## lesmuses (7 Octobre 2011)

salut à tous, petite question......... peut on diffuser via IWEB sur ICLOUD un site internet  et si oui comment ?????
merci pour vos réponses


----------



## lesmuses (8 Octobre 2011)

coucou......... personne ?????? :rose:


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2011)

Non avec l'arrêt de MobileMe en juin 2012, la publication de sites iWeb n'est plus possible sur les serveurs d'Apple. 
iCloud n'offre pas cette possibilité (d'ailleurs iWEB n'est plus commercialisé par Apple ni installé avec iLIFE sur les nouveaux Macs)


----------



## lesmuses (8 Octobre 2011)

dommage.....!!!!!! je viens pour autant de finir une présentation avec Iweb 

es-que je pourrais cependant, utiliser cet présentation fait sur Iweb sur un autre serveur, j'ai internet via Orange ont-il une offre d'hébergement ???? y a t-il d'autre serveur susceptible de m'héberger  en payant ou gratuit ?????


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2011)

Moi je suis passé chez OVH (payant), mais il y en a d'autres


----------



## rudeboyfred (8 Octobre 2011)

sinon il y a moyen un peu détourné en utilisant dropbox. Tu diriges ton site (logiquement pas trop gros sur iWeb) sur le dossier public de dropbox et tu créer un lien public (clic droit) sur le fichier "index.html". Ca coute 0 mais je pense qu'il ne faut pas avoir 10000 visiteurs par jour....
(par contre tu n'auras pas une adresse très sexy mais il me semble qu'il des moyens de créer un nom de domaine gratos et de redigérer ton adresse vers un nom de domaine mais là je peux pas t'aider je n'ai pas encore essayé !)

Tiens je te mets l'exemple de mon blog (tout pourrie lol) çà donne çà : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10669229/index.html


----------



## lesmuses (9 Octobre 2011)

merci rudboyfred pour l'info dropbox  j'irais voir ds la journée, je viens de voir ton blog......... plutot sympas !!!! 
bonne journée


----------



## rudeboyfred (9 Octobre 2011)

Je t en prie  !

D ailleurs je viens de voir pour les clients orange : http://pages.perso.orange.fr/Offres/accueil.html

L offre confirmé a l air correct vue que c est gratos pour 100Mo !
@+


----------



## lesmuses (15 Octobre 2011)

je viens de prendre un abonnement de 22  TTC/ An  chez un hébergeur " 1&1 internet", il me semble compétent, propose différent outils et package selon les besoins de chacun.

à voir avec l'usage, mais pour diffuser votre site fais sur Iweb et ce faire référencer sur le net ( google, yaho et autre ) sans ce ruiner, il sont bien.


----------



## VLG (16 Octobre 2011)

Je trouve ça vraiment trop nul que la solution iweb - idisk, via mobile me ne puisse plus fonctionner avec ce iCloud.
Je m'en servais souvent. Je suis vraiment déçu. Je croyais qu'il y avait moyen de payer l'équivalent du iDisk depuis iCloud, non?


----------

